# Wanted 1960s Huffy Parts: PICS INSIDE!



## partsguy (Oct 21, 2012)

*Wanted 1960s Huffy and SPACELINER Parts: PICS INSIDE!*

CHECK YOUR PARTS SHEDS AND BONEYARDS! Here is my WTB list (I will update it as things are added or taken away). PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THIS STUFF!


- Spring loaded rear luggage rack like this, but it NEEDS TO BE RED in good, original condition. This is too match an original bike:





- 1 of these tail lights (this one is NOT cracked, it is merely a reflection of the floor on the chrome




- 1 set of red "H" style grips like these:




This is an ad for the 1962 Silver Jet, I have a '63. It had the same tank, excpet it was gold. I know that finding a one year only tank is going to be almost impossible,  so I'll take a '61-'64 Huffy tank of this style that I can fabricate into this tank. Bonus dollars for the headlight and horn button! I luckily have the trim panel...







I also need a set of MEN'S Huffy/Monark handlerbars with C7 or better chrome, again, these are for an original bike.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 21, 2012)

*Spaceliner parts!*

As soon as my Huffys are done, I want finish a project I've let sit for a long time, my own little "Christine" of a bicycle, a 1966 Spaceliner. Here is what I need:

ALL PARTS ARE FOR THE LADIE'S FRAME VERSION!

- Tank "guts", dashbaord with light switch knob, headlight bezel and battery tray. I will also take a complete tank. This is the one WITHOUT the horn option.

- Rear fender with plastic teardrop reflector (there are two version of this, I need the base model one)

- ONLY ONE rocket-style rear reflector. These I know were used on other Murrays and Western Flyers.


----------



## oldandintheway (Oct 22, 2012)

*Parting Out 1960's HUFFY ELDORADO*

I was about to Post this when I saw your Post. I don't know if anything on my Eldorado will work / interchange with any of your projects, but you have first shot. Pedals & wheel reflector are wrong, buy everything else apears to be original including Made in U.S.A. Carlisle tires (some sidewall rot, but fairly nice overall). I can provide detailed description & more pix of anything you might be interested in.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 22, 2012)

*Huffy parts*

I have some Huffy parts they are over there....







No over there.....







No maybe over there..


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2012)

oldandintheway said:


> I was about to Post this when I saw your Post. I don't know if anything on my Eldorado will work / interchange with any of your projects, but you have first shot. Pedals & wheel reflector are wrong, buy everything else apears to be original including Made in U.S.A. Carlisle tires (some sidewall rot, but fairly nice overall). I can provide detailed description & more pix of anything you might be interested in.
> 
> View attachment 70812View attachment 70813View attachment 70814View attachment 70815View attachment 70816View attachment 70817View attachment 70818View attachment 70819




Email sent for crank and chain ring assembly and front fender ornament.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> I have some Huffy parts they are over there....View attachment 70839
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EEGADS! I see tons of Schwinns, a clean JC Higgins Colorflow, a Sears Convertible, an Elgin of some kinds, all kinds of other stuff I can't begin to decipher. Well, keep me in mind as you go through things


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2012)

List updated, I just won one of the rocket reflectors on ebay, need only one now to complete the rack!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2012)

Needing the rack and stem now. Got a junk mens Huffy Camaro or Eldorado? How about a mens Monark Thunderbird or El Camino? If it has the factory bars and stem, I'm your man! ONE OF MY BIKES IS 60% DONE!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 1, 2012)

A complete 1964 or 65 Silver Jet surfaced and can be seen in the middleweight section, posted by jd56. If anybody has the rack in that picture, in that condition, I have cash waiting! I WILL bring this two (almost three) year search to an end!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 5, 2012)

The tank hunt is OVER! Still looking for the other parts, thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Some changes and a bump*

I want to thank everyone so far for responding. I'm still needing a set of those red grips, a nice set of MEN'S bars and stem, and I now need a tank light lense (repops are fine). Right now, I also need two kickstands for a 26" Huffy/Monark/Dayton bicycle.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Anybody got a '64-'67 MENS headlight and a chrome jet fender ornament? I just bought another bike (WHY?!)


----------



## Lucianna Cianciulli (Nov 11, 2016)

Do you have a tank for a 1962 Spaceliner  men's bike 26" ?


----------



## KevinM (Nov 12, 2016)

I have these.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/122223216682


----------



## partsguy (Nov 12, 2016)

Guys, this is an old post, all parts have been located.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

